# Besoin de connaissance sur le Lycée



## Baptouz (3 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Alors voila, est-ce que quelqu'un saurait la limite d'éleves dans une classe de premiere ES dans un lycée privé. En effet, il y a 41 éleves dans la classe de mon fils et je trouve ça un peu éxagéré. Merci


----------



## stephaaanie (3 Septembre 2008)

Malheureux(se) !
A ma connaissance, aucune loi ne limite le nombre d'élèves par classe. C'est au bon vouloir des équipes pédagogiques dirigeantes de chaque établissement, en fonction de leurs moyens bien entendu. 
Les temps sont durs, 11 000 postes de profs supprimés en cette rentrée, et 13500 prévus à la rentrée prochaine. Sous prétexte d'une soit-disant baisse des effectifs qui se révèle bien plus anodine que prévue. On s'en doutait.

Le résultat, nous étions beaucoup à le scander dans les rues à l'automne dernier : plus d'élèves par classe, moins de différenciation, moins de temps pour chacun.

A l'école comme ailleurs, ça devient de plus en plus "marche ou crève". Les plus forts s'en sortiront toujours. Si ton gamin est assez à l'aise avec la prise de parole, le travail perso, la prise de note, il n'en souffrira pas.
S'il est plutôt replié sur lui-même et ses difficultés, ça va être l'enfer.

On ne parle plus guère de l'égalité des chances, tu m'étonnes : comment l'assurer dans de telles conditions ?

Bonne rentrée, néanmoins.


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Septembre 2008)

Baptouz a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Alors voila, est-ce que quelqu'un saurait la limite d'éleves dans une classe de premiere ES dans un lycée privé. En effet, il y a 41 éleves dans la classe de mon fils et je trouve ça un peu éxagéré. Merci



Comme l'a dit Stephaaaanie : pas grande différence...
De moins en moins de différence, à tout niveau d'ailleurs, depuis que l'ALEPS et l'Opus Dei ont infiltré l'Ecole Publique et que le seul but du gouvernement est de faire croire que le catholicisme "incarne les vraies valeurs"*... 


_*lire l'article de Charlie Hebdo du mercredi 27 août 2008
sur le démantelement de l'école publique et laïque._


----------



## stephaaanie (3 Septembre 2008)

Julrou, tu divagues, je ne donnerais pas à l'Opus Dei autant de pouvoir que tu lui attribues. Elle peine déjà à infiltrer les écoles catholiques, alors les écoles publiques... on en est loin. Oui, je sais y'a l'article de Charlie Ebdo. Mais l'Opus Dei, c'est moins de 2000 membres, au niveau national. C'est dire. Une goutte d'eau, quoi.

Et puis, ce n'est pas le sujet.

Là, on cause de lycée privé lambda d'une quelconque ville de France. En effet, point de différence entre "privé" et "public" tel qu'on l'entend dans le langage courant : en effet, tous deux souffrent de la même pénurie de poste et de _dotation horaire_ par matière et par établissement depuis quelques années.

Point de secte ou de mouvement oculte là-dessous : juste le gouvernement actuel et son absence de volonté politique généreuse et efficace. 

Vala.


----------



## estomak (3 Septembre 2008)

Baptouz a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Alors voila, est-ce que quelqu'un saurait la limite d'éleves dans une classe de premiere ES dans un lycée privé. En effet, il y a 41 éleves dans la classe de mon fils et je trouve ça un peu éxagéré. Merci



j'ai fait une premiere/terminale es et on était une quarantaine aussi, dans une école privée.
je sais pas si l'effectif est si important que ça, arrivé en terminale.C'est plutôt la qualité de l'enseignement qui prime. Au primaire, au collège par contre, je me range à l'avis contraire .Songe que si ton fils fait une fac, ils seront peut être 300, voire plus, dans la "classe"...


----------



## iYogi (3 Septembre 2008)

Baptouz a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Alors voila, est-ce que quelqu'un saurait la limite d'éleves dans une classe de premiere ES dans un lycée privé. En effet, il y a 41 éleves dans la classe de mon fils et je trouve ça un peu éxagéré. Merci



Eh bien, je souhaite bon courage aux profs et aux élèves, c'est vrai que pour une classe de première ça fait beaucoup, ils auraient pu en faire deux ! 41 c'est vraiment la limite pour une classe de lycée, mais bon vu les restrictions budgétaires il faut faire des choix ! De toutes façons les emplois du temps sont faits et lé répartition des classes aussi, le problème c'est que les heures sont attribués en début d'année donc il faut faire des prévisions et c'est le rôle du chef d'établissement d'avoir le nez fin ...

J'enseigne en première ES et j'ai 21 élèves dans cette classe, c'est quand même un peu plus cool.


----------



## jugnin (4 Septembre 2008)

iYogi a dit:


> J'enseigne en première ES et j'ai 21 élèves dans cette classe, c'est quand même un peu plus cool.



Ah bien, 'pis si tu retranches les 12 fumeurs et les trois alcooliques, il te reste six élèves à encadrer. Peinard. Qui a parlé de classes surchargées ?


----------



## stephaaanie (4 Septembre 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Ah bien, 'pis si tu retranches les 12 fumeurs et les trois alcooliques, il te reste six élèves à encadrer. Peinard. Qui a parlé de classes surchargées ?



Ah ouais tiens, j'avais pas pensé en ces termes.
Là, d'un coup, ça devient bien plus convianquant. 
Comme quoi, on est pas en doctorat par hasard. 
HuHuHu.

Héhé.
Hihi.


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Septembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Comme l'a dit Stephaaaanie : pas grande différence...
> De moins en moins de différence, à tout niveau d'ailleurs, depuis que l'ALEPS et l'Opus Dei ont infiltré l'Ecole Publique et que le seul but du gouvernement est de faire croire que le catholicisme "incarne les vraies valeurs"*...
> ]


Clair.

De toutes façons, depuis que les extraterrestres ont kidnappé tous les profs et pris leur place, moi je dis, l'école c'est plus pareil.


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Septembre 2008)

Alors que de mon temps, je me souviens, on était 72 par classe.
Et encore, je dis "classe" pour que vous compreniez.
Une salle unique dans l'école communale, sans fenêtre, sans mobilier. Nous écrivions assis en tailleur à même le sol de terre battue, une planche de bois posée sur les genoux pour les plus riches.
Le prof était saoul du matin au soir (nous aussi d'ailleurs, il fallait bien tenir le coup) et punissait corporellement les plus faibles d'entre nous à chaque fois qu'il émergeait.

Nan, on en a chié.
Alors pardon, mais je risque pas de chialer sur le sort d'un moutard que je ne connais même pas, sous prétexte qu'il suit des cours avec 40 de ses congénères dans une belle salle climatisée et éclairée.


----------



## Bassman (4 Septembre 2008)

Ah ? Tu avais de la chance bobby, nous c'était dehors, y'avait pas de bâtiment.

Mais bon, on était 71, donc vachement moins nombreux que toi


----------



## tirhum (4 Septembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> ...blablabla...





Bassman a dit:


> ...blablabla...


Arrêtez; vous allez me faire pleurer !...


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Ah ? Tu avais de la chance bobby, nous c'était dehors, y'avait pas de bâtiment.
> 
> Mais bon, on était 71, donc vachement moins nombreux que toi


Ah oui, mais non.
C'est que toi tu étais dans la classe spéciale manuelle, celle qui s'appelait officiellement "travaux des champs", mais qu'entre nous on appelait "la classe des gros débiles".
Moi j'étais dans la classe "promis à un grand avenir" (qu'entre eux les autres élèves de l'extérieur appelaient "classe des binoc'" par pure jalousie).
C'est pour ça qu'on étudiait en intérieur. 





 
EDIT : tiponch, quand on ne sait pas ce que c'est on se tait! Pauvre enfant des villes, nanti va!


----------



## Bassman (4 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Arrêtez; vous allez me faire pleurer !...



On voit bien que tu es un nanti, tu n'as pas connu le 37 km de marche pour aller à l'école, pieds nus dans la neige, avec pour seul habit un vieux pled troué.

Bobby : Que nenni, j'étais en Spé maths / physique des particules et jokari


----------



## jugnin (4 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Bobby : Que nenni, j'étais en Spé maths / physique des particules et jokari




Ce qui t'a tout naturellement amené vers un doctorat en socio sur la condition des femmes à Vezoul. A moins que tu en aies retracé l'évolution par des modèles mathématiques ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> On voit bien que tu es un nanti, tu n'as pas connu le 37 km de marche pour aller à l'école, pieds nus dans la neige, avec pour seul habit un vieux pled troué.





Et avec des torrents à traverser s'il vous plait! Plein!
Parfois je me souviens, quand nous arrivions sur l'autre berge, la plante de nos pieds restait collée à la glace! Combien de fois je me suis évanoui de douleur sur le chemin de l'école.
Combien de fois je me suis fait choucrate ma boitalunch par un ours affamé, ou poursuivre par une horde de loups sur le chemin du retour, à la nuit tombée!

Alors vos sales morveux qui chialent leur mère quand ils ils se font racketter à la sortie de l'école, j'ai envie de leur dire : "vous ne vous rendez pas compte de la chance que vous avez, bande de p'tits cunnards!"
Merde!


----------



## GroDan (4 Septembre 2008)

Pff, moa, jeu suis pas aller à l'école, j'ai appris à lir et ècrir sur les cartons d'emballage de l'usine, avec le vieux fou qui croyait qu'il était représentant syndicale, oùu je suis entrer à 5 ans, avant j'allais au jardin avec ma grande soeur. Je remercie le patron de la grande usine de ne pas m'avoir renvoyé, mes parents, mes 4 frêres, mes huit soeur, mes 23 cousins et moi quand le con tremettre m'a attraper dans les toilettes avec un bol de suie en train d'et crire sur le mur, les premiére paroles d'une peau et zi de Jacques prévert : Liberté, j'écris ton nom !
Merci patron !
Depuis l'usine à fermée, les machines sont partit en Tunisie et en turquie, je suis chomeur, alcoolique et drogué, j'ai voté pour le président l'an dernier, et si je suis chomeur c'est la faute aux étrangers !

Ma fille entre en maternelle cette année, il y a 27 enfants, 27 de moins de 4 ans ! Quand je pense qu'il faut détecter les primo-délinquants, le fichier va explosé cette année !

Merci à mon gouvernement et à tous ceux qui s'occupe de la vie politique


----------



## tirhum (4 Septembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah oui, mais non.
> C'est que toi tu étais dans la classe spéciale manuelle, celle qui s'appelait officiellement "travaux des champs", mais qu'entre nous on appelait "la classe des gros débiles".
> Moi j'étais dans la classe "promis à un grand avenir" (qu'entre eux les autres élèves de l'extérieur appelaient "classe des binoc'" par pure jalousie).
> C'est pour ça qu'on étudiait en intérieur.
> ...


----------



## Bassman (4 Septembre 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Ce qui t'a tout naturellement amené vers un doctorat en socio sur la condition des femmes à Vezoul. A moins que tu en aies retracé l'évolution par des modèles mathématiques ?



J'aime pas bien faire état de mon CV (une partie est dans mon profil) mais effectivement, j'ai eu un parcours logique :

- Brevet des collèges option maths/physique des particules et jokari
- Bac Histoire de l'art / Triperie
- DUT Mécanique et Agro-alimentaire
- Thèse Socio sur la condition de la femme
- Doctorat en chirurgie esthétique / forgeron


Bref. Un parcours somme toute classique


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Septembre 2008)

Je veux pas dire, mais je me souviens très bien que ceux qui prenaient l'option triperie, au lycée, ben...
Tout le monde les traitait de gros débiles. 
Et leur jetait des cailloux.   
Dans la gueule.


----------



## Bassman (4 Septembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je veux pas dire, mais je me souviens très bien que ceux qui prenaient l'option triperie, au lycée, ben...
> Tout le monde les traitait de gros débiles.
> Et leur jetait des cailloux.
> Dans la gueule.



Ouais, mais on leur répondait en jetant des viscères de porc.

Là ou ils ont moins fait les malins, c'est quand on en a chopé un, et qu'on l'a disséqué devant les autres.


----------



## jugnin (4 Septembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Et avec des torrents à traverser s'il vous plait! Plein!
> Parfois je me souviens, quand nous arrivions sur l'autre berge, la plante de nos pieds restait collée à la glace! Combien de fois je me suis évanoui de douleur sur le chemin de l'école.
> Combien de fois je me suis fait choucrate ma boitalunch par un ours affamé, ou poursuivre par une horde de loups sur le chemin du retour, à la nuit tombée!
> Merde!



Ouais, je sais. Mais ça, c'est de la faute aux urbanistes, aussi. J'ai déjà eu le loisir de remarquer, du côté de la Rochelle, que les quartiers résidentiels des ours et des pauvres étaient particulièrement mal localisés par rapport à leurs écoles respectives. Du coup, les cheminements piétons des petits bipèdes et les cheminements plantaires des plantigrades se rencontrent pile poil à la traversée des torrents, nombreux là bas, qui sont des goulets d'étranglement, faute de pont, évidemment. La congestion ainsi occasionnée exacerbe alors logiquement les conflits alimentaires inter-espèces.

Cela dit, j'ai connu un ours brun (mais décoloré, c'était la mode à l'époque), lors d'un séjour en VVF, qui arborait d'importantes cicatrices en forme de mâchoires de blork. L'animal est resté peu loquasse sur ce traumatime juvénile, mais il m'a confié qu'on lui avait bien souvent volé son déjeuner sur la route de l'école, à lui aussi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Et avec des torrents à traverser s'il vous plait! Plein!
> Parfois je me souviens, quand nous arrivions sur l'autre berge, la plante de nos pieds restait collée à la glace! Combien de fois je me suis évanoui de douleur sur le chemin de l'école.
> Combien de fois je me suis fait choucrate ma boitalunch par un ours affamé, ou poursuivre par une horde de loups sur le chemin du retour, à la nuit tombée!




Pfft, vous vous plaignez vraiment pour rien, que des péripéties sans importance, moi, une fois, à la sortie de l'école (où on avait des classes de dix :un élève, un prof, et les huit larbins de l'élève, les deux avec les éventails, celui qui apportait les boissons chaudes, celui des boissons froides, celui qui apportait le sucré, et celui du salé, celui qui retapait mes coussins, et celui qui notais les cours pour moi), mon chauffeur est arrivé avec six minutes de retard, et j'ai du attendre, *sur le trottoir*, comme un petit pauvre ! C'était autrement plus grave que vos billevesés, là !


----------



## Bassman (4 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pfft, vous vous plaignez vraiment pour rien, que des péripéties sans importance, moi, une fois, à la sortie de l'école (où on avait des classes de dix :un élève, un prof, et les huit larbins de l'élève, les deux avec les éventails, celui qui apportait les boissons chaudes, celui des boissons froides, celui qui apportait le sucré, et celui du salé, celui qui retapait mes coussins, et celui qui notais les cours pour moi), mon chauffeur est arrivé avec six minutes de retard, et j'ai du attendre, *sur le trottoir*, comme un petit pauvre ! C'était autrement plus grave que vos billevesés, là !



C'est vrai que d'un coup, ça nique bien l'ambiance et ça fout la trouille :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est vrai que d'un coup, ça nique bien l'ambiance et ça fout la trouille :affraid: :affraid:




C'est normal, c'est un post de P77. 
On appelle ça "le double effet P77".


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2008)

iYogi a dit:


> (...)De toutes façons les emplois du temps sont faits et lé répartition des classes aussi, le problème c'est que les heures sont attribués en début d'année donc il faut faire des prévisions et c'est le rôle du chef d'établissement d'avoir le nez fin ...
> 
> J'enseigne en première ES et j'ai 21 élèves dans cette classe, c'est quand même un peu plus cool.



Ahhhhh ... j'ai fait justement ma 1ère S dans une classe expérimentale de 19 élèves + 1 élève étrangère dans un lycée public de ville à cause d'un sur-effectif. Le directeur est même allé jusqu'à regroupé tous les campagnards ensemble ...



bobbynountchak a dit:


> "vous ne vous rendez pas compte de la chance que vous avez, bande de p'tits cunnards!"
> Merde!



[P77] [/P77]


----------



## jpmiss (4 Septembre 2008)

En même temps en étant 41 par classe on a plus de chance de pas faire partie de ceux qui seront violés par le prof (ou alors il a un très gros appétit sessuel)


----------



## aCLR (4 Septembre 2008)

Moi qui pensait que ce topic allait être aussi chiant que l'école&#8230; Que nenni. Z'auriez été de sacrés camarades de classe.


----------



## CouleurSud (4 Septembre 2008)

De toute façon, l'école, c'est pas fait pour les élèves
C'est fait pour que les profs se reproduisent entre eux à l'ombre protectrice des photocopieuses


----------



## yvos (4 Septembre 2008)

Logique qu'on tasse les lycéens dans les classes d'économies des lycées privés: ça fait partie de l'apprentissage des notions de rentabilité, de niches et de retour sur investissement! Considère que c'est une chance!


----------



## GroDan (4 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Moi qui pensait que ce topic allait être aussi chiant que l'école&#8230; Que nenni. Z'auriez été de sacrés camarades de classe.



Je sais pas qui de nous deux, y z'auraient autopsié pour vouar si on a des viscères de porc. Je n'ai connu que l'ambiance des ateliers à l'usine, le bizutage scolaire a coté c'est de la poilade !
Moi, je suis bien content de pas vous avoir connu !
:love:


----------



## CouleurSud (4 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Moi qui pensait que ce topic allait être aussi chiant que l'école Que nenni. Z'auriez été de sacrés camarades de classe.



Bof, moi, je suis rentré direct à Normal sup quand j'avais 5 ans. J'ai pas eu de camarade de classe. Que des normaliennes. Un enfer


----------



## Pierrou (4 Septembre 2008)

Moi j'ai arrêté l'école après avoir décimé un par un la totalité des êtres bouffis de suffisance et de prétention qui constituaient une partie de mes camarades de khâgne... A coup de l'édition Pléïade de la _Recherche du temps perdu_ dans le rectum, j'peux vous dire que ça manquait pas de classe... 



Du coup, à Normale, zont pas voulu de moi... c'est dommage, on manquait pourtant de belles thurnes*  





_*contrepéterie croisée simple, mais efficace _:rose:


----------



## CouleurSud (4 Septembre 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Moi j'ai arrêté l'école après avoir décimé un par un la totalité des êtres bouffis de suffisance et de prétention qui constituaient une partie de mes camarades de khâgne... A coup de l'édition Pléïade de la _Recherche du temps perdu_ dans le rectum, j'peux vous dire que ça manquait pas de classe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as bien fait (enfin, c'est un peu dommage pour les Pleïades). Et les khâgneuse, qu'est-ce que tu en as fait ?


----------



## CouleurSud (4 Septembre 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Moi j'ai arrêté l'école après avoir décimé un par un la totalité des êtres bouffis de suffisance et de prétention qui constituaient une partie de mes camarades de khâgne... A coup de l'édition Pléïade de la _Recherche du temps perdu_ dans le rectum, j'peux vous dire que ça manquait pas de classe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as bien fait (enfin, c'est un peu dommage pour les Pleïades). Et les khâgneuse, qu'est-ce que tu en as fait ?


----------



## yvos (4 Septembre 2008)

détenteur d'un BTS-multipost detected


----------



## CouleurSud (4 Septembre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> détenteur d'un BTS-multipost detected





Que veux-tu, c'est l'émotion !
Tous ces vieux souvenirs de phéromones voletant inutilement entre les rayons des bibliothèques 

(cela dit, si un modérateur bienveillant voulait bien me dédédoubler, je lui en serais éternellement reconnaissant )


----------



## Luc G (4 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Tu as bien fait (enfin, c'est un peu dommage pour les Pleïades)



C'est sûr qu'il y a d'autres outils, quand même : Gaffiot ou Bailly (pour le dernier, c'est de mémoire : jamais fait de grec), c'es quand même plus pratique et moins dommage. (Pour les petits jeunes, c'est plus simple la recherche en quarto en un seul volume, là c'est bon).

Sinon, perso, j'ai connu un peu tout :
40 élèves en seconde pour certains cours, pour d'autres on ventilait
mais seulement 11 en 1ère S (enfin C à l'époque), 13 en terminale.
Pour le collège, en sixième on était 50-55 autant que je me rappelle mais en cumulant toutes les classes de la sixième à la troisième 

C'était la Lozère 

En fac on pouvait parfois retrouver ses aises : 4 en C4 de maths (certains faisaient sauter, ce qui compliquait la tâche pour la belote ou le tarot : le tarot à 3, c'est pas génial)

Et pour ce qui est du fond du problème, c'est à dire le fond de la classe : moins d'élèves c'est sûr que c'est mieux mais suivant la classe : 40 ça peut être jouable ou absolument ingérable, tout dépend de chacun des 40 

(Une pensée pour les profs que je connaissais à Nouakchott et qui enseignaient en collège/lycée à 70 élèves et plus : les élèves n'étaient pas forcément pénibles loin s'en faut mais 70 copies de français à corriger, je les plaignais)


----------



## yvos (4 Septembre 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Gaffiot





:affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid:

Me revoilà transporté dans un univers cauchemardesque 

_c'était pour moi une sorte d'objet maléfique assorti d'un mantra sans cesse répété, genre : "cédanslgafiolaissetomber" ou "pitingépamongafiochumordchémort"

_D'où l'intérêt d'être à 41, c'est qu'il y aura toujours un pigeon pour le trimballer pour les autres


----------



## Charly777 (4 Septembre 2008)

EDIT :

Trop de bêtises après recherches j'éclaircis plus bas les réponses trouvées.


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Septembre 2008)

Edit : même plus marrant, l'autre a édité.


----------



## yvos (4 Septembre 2008)

Visiblement, même avec des effectifs plus faibles, on a eu beaucoup de mal à inculquer clarté et logique chez les élèves 

Ah bien merci l'éducation nationale, tiens!


----------



## aCLR (4 Septembre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> détenteur d'un BTS-multipost detected



Ouf, j'ai cru que tu avais remarqué mon BAC-multi-pseudo :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (4 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Et les khâgneuse, qu'est-ce que tu en as fait ?



Oh, j'en ai trouvé une digne d'être sauvée... 


Depuis ben.. :rose: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Charly777 (4 Septembre 2008)

Eh je vous pr*** je sens qu'on se moque de moi...  
Je n'ai jamais été d'une grande clarté, j'en conviens... :rose:

Bon, après recherche sur le site de l'éducation tout simplement, j'ai trouvé un vieux doc datant de 2001. (au passage question clarté il est énorme).

Bref le nombre maxi d'élèves est variable suivant les zones géographiques et est calculé au début de l'année pour l'année suivante.

En revanche je reste vraiment sceptique quant aux résultats annoncés, pour ma part j'ai très souvent vu des collègues avec 30 élèves au collège et 40 au lycée (général et technologique).


----------



## yvos (4 Septembre 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Oh, j'en ai trouvé une digne d'être sauvée...



J'espère que t'as pas oublié de retirer le Pleïade depuis...


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Septembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> En même temps en étant 41 par classe on a plus de chance de pas faire partie de ceux qui seront violés par le prof (ou alors il a un très gros appétit sessuel)



C'est surtout qu'il est possible de les aligner pour les baffer d'une seule traite sans atteindre le point critique du 42e qui nécessite une pause mercurochrome ou poche de glace  Enfin cela dépend un peu de l'entraînement du prof. Certains sont plus pédagogues que d'autres heureusement


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Septembre 2008)

Charly777 a dit:


> En revanche je reste vraiment sceptique




Comme une fosse.
Oui, ça se dit : sceptique comme une fosse.


----------



## Pierrou (4 Septembre 2008)

Qu'il est con, ce Bobby, qu'il est con !  

Bon, quoi qu'il en soit, aller dans un bahut privé et donc payant pour se retrouver à quarante boutonneux par classe, je peux comprendre que ça soit un peu décevant, mais je ne suis pas sûr que le privé soit soumis à une limite par rapport à ça... Et quand bien même, cela signifierait donc d'éjecter certains éléments surnuméraires de la classe... 

Remarquez, ça pourrait être drôle, on pourrait décider ça:
- à l'aune du porte monnaie des parents 
- à la queue de billard fendue en deux façon Joker dans The Dark Knight
- à celui qui pisse le plus loin...


Je tiens un pur concept, appelez moi TF1, coco !   







*EDIT:* 


			
				Yvos a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que t'as pas oublié de retirer le Pleïade depuis...


_Ben ça dépend, des fois au lit, quand j'ai besoin de lecture.... _


----------



## Grug (4 Septembre 2008)

La pustule à lunettes :affraid:


----------



## pierre-auvergne (4 Septembre 2008)

Bon voilà, il n'est pas tout seul... Je suis entré en seconde, et ce matin, on était ... 60 en cours d'Anglais... Sympa ! :mouais:


----------



## aCLR (4 Septembre 2008)

GroDan a dit:


> () Quand je pense qu'il faut détecter les primo-délinquants, le fichier va explosé cette année !
> ()



C'est le seul truc qui sera baisser le nombre d'élèves en primaire. La donne sera double au collège (vu le nombre qui décroche dès les premières années de _bahut_), alors au lycée y seront plus nombreux




Baptouz a dit:


> () il y a 41 éleves dans la classe de mon fils et je trouve ça un peu éxagéré. Merci



On se donne _rendez-vous dans dix ans_ pour en reparler


----------



## GroDan (4 Septembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Bon voilà, il n'est pas tout seul... Je suis entré en seconde, et ce matin, on était ... 60 en cours d'Anglais... Sympa ! :mouais:



Notre bon ministre de l'éducation a promis que vous seriez bilingue en sortant du lycée, il l'a promis...


----------



## Pierrou (4 Septembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Bon voilà, il n'est pas tout seul... Je suis entré en seconde, et ce matin, on était ... 60 en cours d'Anglais... Sympa ! :mouais:



Mais non, la suppression de plus d'un milliers de postes n'y est sûrement pour rien, mais non...  


Tout comme le fait que plus de 600 lycéens à Paris soient toujours sans affectation n'a absolument rien à voir avec la réforme de la carte scolaire à Paris... 



@ Pierre Auvergne, 

Fais toi adopter par Christian Clavier !


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Septembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Bon voilà, il n'est pas tout seul... Je suis entré en seconde, et ce matin, on était ... 60 en cours d'Anglais... Sympa ! :mouais:



Ah, bien sûr... 

A Chamalières ? :mouais: :sleep:


----------



## pierre-auvergne (4 Septembre 2008)

Jeanne d'Arc ! 

C'est vrai que ça calme, on a tous cru qu'on s'était planté, mais non.. PARFAITEMENT NORMAL ! (..)


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Septembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Jeanne d'Arc !
> 
> C'est vrai que ça calme, on a tous cru qu'on s'était planté, mais non.. PARFAITEMENT NORMAL ! (..)



Impossible.
Ca ne peut pas être ça pour toute l'année scolaire.
Ou alors une lettre au Recteur de l'Académie s'impose, et fissa...


----------



## Pierrou (4 Septembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Impossible.
> Ca ne peut pas être ça pour toute l'année scolaire.
> Ou alors une lettre au Recteur de l'Académie s'impose, et fissa...



Hélas, même à vingt, l'apprentissage efficace d'une langue est quasi-impossible. Le problème de fond est que la façon dont on enseigne les langues dans le secondaire est totalement incompatible avec un apprentissage immersif et efficace. Je ne dis pas que l'enseignement des langues tel que pratiqué à l'école est totalement inefficace, seulement il ne saurait suffire pour acquérir un niveau satisfaisant.
C'est à l'élève lui-même d'aller chercher à l'extérieur l'immersion que l'école ne peut lui apporter.


----------



## l'écrieur (4 Septembre 2008)

'tain !
41 par classe, ça force le respect.
Bon, c'est sûr, ça sodomise un peu le porte-monnaie, mais tous les plaisirs sont dans la nature. :love:
En tout cas, je ne dirais qu'une chose : cette école privée est bien gérée.
Si c'est des curés qui dirigent, je pencherais pour des maristes.


----------



## jpmiss (5 Septembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Bon voilà, il n'est pas tout seul... Je suis entré en seconde, et ce matin, on était ... 60 en cours d'Anglais... Sympa ! :mouais:


T'as confondu sixty et sixteen c'est tout.
Allez file faire tes devoirs!


----------



## Luc G (5 Septembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Bon voilà, il n'est pas tout seul... Je suis entré en seconde, et ce matin, on était ... 60 en cours d'Anglais... Sympa ! :mouais:


T'avais qu'à choisir latin ! 



jpmiss a dit:


> T'as confondu sixty et sixteen c'est tout.
> Allez file faire tes devoirs!


  
Ça, c'est jpmiss qui a la nostalgie de l'Auvergne


----------



## stephaaanie (5 Septembre 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Mais non, la suppression de plus d'*un milliers de postes* n'y est sûrement pour rien, mais non...



Nan. Pas *un* millier.

11 000. 11 milliers quoi. 

Soit environ 500 postes dans chaque région. C'est gigantesque.
Ca va être la merde, j'vous le dis. Y frait mieux d'en supprimer autant au Ministère histoire de laisser place aux gens qui savent ce qu'ils font. 
Genre moi, ce serait gentil. Avec un salaire de 5 000 euros par mois, ça va de soit.


----------



## rigolpazavexa (5 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour

Ce fil n'est vraiment pas sérieux.

D'abord, il y a tous les vieux qui parlent des difficulté de leur temps, et pas un qui parle du bouchon à passer au copain avant la fin de la journée..
Ni d'ailleurs de la fiole de gniole pour la récrée des CE1, et qui permettait de tenir à la pluie. j'en déduis donc subtilement qu'ils font semblant d'avoir connu, mais qua'en réalité, ils rapportent les propos du copain de leur nurse.

Donc, des informations sérieuses, un peu, pour relever le niveau (dès qu'on parle de scolaire, depuis l'antiquité, le niveau baisse) :

1) l'Opus Déi, dont au sujet de laquelle qu'on cause en début de fil, n'a pas choisi d'investir les écoles privées catholiques. Elle a ses propres établissements scolaires non conventionnés, comme les sectes, si bien que l'État (1) ne peut vérifier que le diplôme du directeur, et la validité des extincteurs, mais certainement pas l'enseignement.

2) Les écoles privées (il n'y a plus beaucoup de religieux pour y enseigner) sous contrat d'association (95% des écoles privées non professionnelles) sont astreintes aux mêmes effectifs que les établissements publics (mais ceux-ci sont moins vérifiés si elles trichent sur les chiffres). Comme cela, elles peuvent choisir leurs élèves, comme demain pourront le faire les établissements publics. Il est clair que pour Sarko, ce n'est vraiment pas la peine de dépenser des impôts bêtement à l'éducation des gosses en difficulté, qu'on laissera entre eux dans l'établissement malfamé de leur quartier, avec moins d'heure de cours et des effectifs plus chargés
Et avec les économies, on peut toujours construire des prisons.

@+
JM

(1) Ni l'État, ni le directeur diocésien


----------



## jugnin (5 Septembre 2008)

rigolpazavexa a dit:


> (bla...)
> 
> 1) l'Opus Déi, dont au sujet de laquelle qu'on cause en début de fil, (...bla...)



Aheum... Et vous étiez combien en Français sinon ?
:rateau:


----------



## estomak (5 Septembre 2008)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Nan. Pas *un* millier.
> 
> 11 000. 11 milliers quoi.
> 
> ...



t'es institutrice?


----------



## rigolpazavexa (5 Septembre 2008)

Salut

Juste ce qu'il fallait pour acheter chaque San Antonio, et apprendre le Berru dans le texte, et château de versailles. 

Vaut mieux que le verlan, que sur la mort d'ta race, j'kiffe pas, keum.

JM, interprète populaire multilingue (1).

(1) Si, si, c'est vrai : je me suis fait jeter des forum d'Ebay par victoire pour signature littéraire en verlan (Brecht, Rousseau, Montaigne . . .  revisités n'ont pas été appréciés, Victoire (qui se croyait modo, mais laissait faire un robot), ne comprenait pas.

Malgré tout, des fois, je sèche. Comment exprimer en verlan le sublime :

"Le désir s'accroît quand l'effet se recule" 
A moins que doc gynéco . . . ne fasse aussi proctologue. 




jugnin a dit:


> Aheum... Et vous étiez combien en Français sinon ?
> :rateau:


----------



## pierre-auvergne (5 Septembre 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> T'avais qu'à choisir latin !
> 
> Le latin, c'est nul, la preuve c'est qui finissent à 18h30 le vendredi !
> 
> ...



Vive l'éducation nationale ! Supprimez des postes... C'est pas grave.
Ah oui, j'oubliais, il y en a un qui est arrivé en retard et la prof lui fait "Assieds-toi !" Le problème c'est  qu'il y avait plus de tables ni de chaises...


----------



## stephaaanie (5 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> t'es institutrice?



Nan nan. 
Mais je ferais bien ministre.
Je pense à deux trois têtes à claques que j'apprécierais voir remplacer au plus vite.

J'vais postuler, tiens.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (5 Septembre 2008)

J'ai quelques idées aussi pour les têtes à claque...


----------

